# Where To Buy



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

hi,

looking to buy baby->very small black rhom's.

i'm in Ontario, Canada.

I regularly check big als and dragon aquarium looking for them but the ones they have are always already 3-4 inches.

I know aquqscapeonline.com has some but to get them shipped across the border is like $170 or something last time I checked.

So, anywhere up here that anyone knows of where I can get a very young black rhom?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

When you check big Al's, are you only checking the Missisauga location? I'm not sure you'll have any luck else where but you can wait till the spring until they get something in, or frequently check in with Dragon. That's my favourite spot for grabbing p's


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

What about Aquatic Kingdom ? i believe its actually in the same plaza as dragon aquarium


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I was there a week ago, they didn't have many p's and no baby ones


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

Ya I check all 3 of those locations pretty frequently.

All say they never get the blacks less than 3 or 4 inches.



PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> I was there a week ago, they didn't have many p's and no baby ones


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I was at Dragon aquarium today they wanted $150.00 for a 3 inch caribe. it would be cheaper for me to buy 6 online at that size have them shipped to canada then to drive 5 minutes down the road to that over priced store.


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

where are you getting your shipping quotes?

I called aquascapeonline and asked about this, they said $200 for shipping document alone, nevermind the fish $$.



Us And Them said:


> I was at Dragon aquarium today they wanted $150.00 for a 3 inch caribe. it would be cheaper for me to buy 6 online at that size have them shipped to canada then to drive 5 minutes down the road to that over priced store.


----------



## SKurj (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey, I'm in the same boat.. looking for a fish 2" or so if I can get one. BA Miss has the smallest I have been able to find (not including RBP) Haven't checked AK or Dragon. Aquapets also had one but close to 6", BA North York has some nice fish but again all way too big at 6"+. I'd pretty much take any Serrasalmus if its less than 3"...

Tossing it out there... what about having it shipped to Buffalo and driving across? I'd consider sharing the expense with you if its something you'd be up for.
I know others have done that, though I never have.


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't even have a passport at the moment.

I have thought about that though. If you were up for it (driving to Buffalo), I would share the expense with you









And what is the small one at BA Miss? I saw one there labeled as rhom about 3-4 inches but the guy working there said someone brought it in as a trade-in, so couldn't guarantee it was actually a rhom.

I'd also be happy with a manuelli or perhaps a piraya.

But ya, I want small as possible.



SKurj said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat.. looking for a fish 2" or so if I can get one. BA Miss has the smallest I have been able to find (not including RBP) Haven't checked AK or Dragon. Aquapets also had one but close to 6", BA North York has some nice fish but again all way too big at 6"+. I'd pretty much take any Serrasalmus if its less than 3"...
> 
> Tossing it out there... what about having it shipped to Buffalo and driving across? I'd consider sharing the expense with you if its something you'd be up for.
> I know others have done that, though I never have.


----------



## SKurj (Jan 11, 2015)

Heh well 3-4" is the smallest I have seen, though they have some labelled as white piranha that are even smaller I believe that are likely rhom's as well, but ya can't see them with their face in the corner. ALso not sure if they don't have a Caribe at 2-3".. (not labelled though)


----------



## SKurj (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like even aquascape has nothing small at the moment as well. They overnight fedex, so I am going to look into a US mailing address service, guy at work has one, I think its a pretty cheap service. I've wanted to order from the states before and always been a hassle for car parts and fish,(let alone shipping costs and brokerage fees) maybe its time I signed up..


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

I called aquascapeonline last week and the guy said he had 5 of the 1" rhoms left.

I'm interested in this US mailing address service, sounds interesting.

Also, check out this thread about those 'white piranha', I actually picked one up (temporarily):

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/327953-is-it-even-a-piranha/



SKurj said:


> Looks like even aquascape has nothing small at the moment as well. They overnight fedex, so I am going to look into a US mailing address service, guy at work has one, I think its a pretty cheap service. I've wanted to order from the states before and always been a hassle for car parts and fish,(let alone shipping costs and brokerage fees) maybe its time I signed up..


----------

